# pigment vs. sublimation ink



## Pattersons325

I am making a homemade DTG machine using an Epson 1280c. My plan is to use a bulk CIS system and pigmented ink to print on 100% and 50/50 blend T-shirts. I need advice:
Assuming I have the technical expertise to build the machine:
Is this the right choice of ink for printing on white and light colored t's?
Is there a way to print white with the 1280 and where can I learn how?
Will the 1280's print heads function with pigmented ink?
Which bulk CIS system would be recommended?


----------



## DAGuide

If you are going to print straight to the fabric, you are going to want to use direct-to-garment ink. This ink has special binders in it to allow the ink to adhere directly to the fabric and stay through the washings. If you want to use pigment ink, you will need to use heat transfer paper to glue the ink to the top of the shirt. Sublimation ink will only adhere to the polyester. So it will only stay on 50% of a shirt that is a 50/50 blend. There are two companies that stock dtg inks in Florida. Colman and Company in Tampa (sells the DTG brand) and Belquette (manufactures the Flexi-Jet). You can call one of them or you can buy ink from DTGInks.com, DDM, Equipment Zone or several other companies. Let us know if you need help locating one of them. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## Pattersons325

Hi Mark and thanks.
I will look into DTG inks right away. I had planned to set the pigmented inks using my heat press but if I can get quality results with DTG inks and skip that step then I will go that route.
Another member said he had built a DTG printer using an Epson 1160 and that he needed 3 passes to get a quality print. He said my problem would be a lack of "rip".
What are your thoughts on this issue?


----------



## DAGuide

John,

I sent you a PM on this. You should check out the dtg 101 Guide I wrote - www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf. Page 36 will explain what a RIP is used for. The short summary is a RIP will allow you to control the amount of ink that can come out of the printer to lay down more ink in one pass or to create the white underbase that you need to print on to dark shirts. The main problem you are going to have is the number of channels that the 1280 has (6 channels) and the dot size is going to prevent you from getting a good white ink underbase in one pass. At a minimum, you are going to have to do two (maybe 3 passes) to get the white ink underbase correct. You are probably much better off just running this printer without white ink if you ask me.

MultiRIP GP does not have a dtg RIP for the 1280. You could possibly look at using a proofing RIP, but you are talking about also getting profiles done for the ink that you choose to go with. Ultimately, you would be much better going off with a different printer model that already has a RIP and profiles done for it. Probably not what you want to hear, but all the other options would not be as good and could be costly.

Hope you figure something out. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## Pattersons325

Hi Mark,
Just wanted everyone to know your help has been invaluable and you were careful not to push any particular products.
Have a great day,
John


----------



## Don-ColDesi

Hi John,

The two big "secrets" of building a successful DTG printer to print on darks are the RIP and the "re-registration" for the second pass. Unfortunatley, by using an engine that is not currently being used for OEM dtg's - you are not going to have the benefit of buying an existing RIP for your homebrew. The second issue is the re-registration I mentioned, this has been a serious issue for even some of the commercial dtg's. I know it goes against conventional hacker wisdom to use a more expensive printer like an R1800 or 4880, but there are commercial RIPs out there for these units that will help immensly with your ink volume issues. Either that or invest $25,000 in getting a RIP developed like many of the OEMs did!

Good luck


----------



## Pattersons325

Hi Don,
Thanks for the advice. I have given up on the 1280 and am going with the 1800 as both you and Mark have suggested. Do you have a suggestion for which companies make quality CIS systems.
Sincerely,
John


----------



## Pattersons325

Don-SWF East said:


> Hi John,
> 
> The two big "secrets" of building a successful DTG printer to print on darks are the RIP and the "re-registration" for the second pass. Unfortunatley, by using an engine that is not currently being used for OEM dtg's - you are not going to have the benefit of buying an existing RIP for your homebrew. The second issue is the re-registration I mentioned, this has been a serious issue for even some of the commercial dtg's. I know it goes against conventional hacker wisdom to use a more expensive printer like an R1800 or 4880, but there are commercial RIPs out there for these units that will help immensly with your ink volume issues. Either that or invest $25,000 in getting a RIP developed like many of the OEMs did!
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Don,
I assume re-registration is the correct repositioning of the garment for a second pass. Is this included in the RIP software that drives the stepper motor so that it will reverse the garment to its original starting position?
Or am I completely out in left field?
John


----------



## sodrisc

you can accurately get a second pass with the rip by reprinting the same job, you just need to make sure the platen is in the same spot after reloading the shirt, this can be achieved with anything from sticky fixers to magnets, i use little square rubber pads intended to stop furniture marking wood floors stuck to the tray, two spaced out on each side of the platen then just slide the platen in until flush, works great and they only cost a quid


----------



## Pattersons325

Hi again Don,
I just read the folowing:

Due to the fast development of digital textile printing, dye sublimation inks are becoming more and more popular in digital inkjet printing on fabrics.

and would appreciate an expert's explanation. What is the difference between sublimation ink and textile ink?
Which should I choose for my DTG printer based on the R1800?
Thanks,
John


----------



## Don-ColDesi

Hi John,

Wow, lots of questions, where to start. Let's tackle the CISS thing. I would see if Harry at Equipment Zone will sell you one of the systems that were used on the failed T-Jet 3, the delivery system they were using looked pretty solid to me.

Sublimation vs. textile inks - this one is pretty easy. Sublimation is done with dye based inks that gas out when pressed/heated creating a very vibrant print - technically never passing through the liquid stage. The downsides to sublimation - first off - not a cotton friendly process without special pre-treatments, secondly - very expensive in the US market due to restrictive patents, though there is rumbling that direct to fabric/garment sublimation is not covered by the patent, which may cause a downturn in sublimation ink prices over the next few years. Textile inks are pigment based and tend to be on the cotton friendly side. 

In regards to the second pass, it is not as easy as a rubber stopper, if it were, more machines would already be out in the marketplace. I doubt that a rubber stopper can give consistency to 1/720th of an inch (the resolution that is most frequently printed at in direct to garment printing). The other challenge is getting the white underbase (printed at one resolution) and the color layer (printed at a different resolution) to properly align. A good amount of this is done with the RIP, but it depends on a very accurate re-registration to work from.

Happy hacking!


----------



## sodrisc

1/720th sounds very impressive but its the naked eye where it counts and on that score i can assure you its fine.


----------



## Pattersons325

Hi and thanks to all,

I am so new to this forum that I didn't even know to hit the Thank You button for replies. So I went back and started hitting it. Forgive my seeming lack of appreciation.

John


----------



## mikey618

so let me get this straight,sublimation ink is not good for cotton t shirts?,if so let me ask which pigment ink would be the best to use in a ciss,brightness and clarity,it just seems that all the pigment inks i have tried come out a little dull looking..any input would really be appreciated


----------

